

Memory Management for Rubyists (with Jim Weirich) [video] - cdmwebs
https://vimeo.com/48297255

======
cdmwebs
This is video from our last Cincinnati Ruby Brigade. The topic was memory
management including background, strategies and how it applies to Ruby
development with the MRI.

